# Installing Pinnacle Studio 8 on Vista



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi

I have been using Studio for years from the earlier versions up to Studio 8.

Now I have moved to Vista, I would like to install it there. 

Over the years I have acquired downloaded updates for S7 and 8. I have a disc for S7, but not one for S8. Of course, when you do an update, it looks for earlier versions to update.....

I think it unfair to have to purchase a new Studio 11 to work on Vista, if I was happy with S8...

Any thoughts guys ?

Mike


----------

